# i bought a Henry Milker!



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I needed something to help with milking, I have been a bookkeeper and reservationist for 18 years and I have carpitunnel in my right hand so milking multiple dies has been getting harder. I was worries about using a milking machine but after getting the Henry milker it is super easy and much quicker than I was! My husband and my 11 year old son are now willing to help milking! :thumb: 
I am pretty sure even a nieghbor could help with this machinr so we can go away for a night or two! Just thought I would share my experience and recommend a great product. But I still plan in hand milking a few times a week!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm glad it's easier (= Just be careful with the Henry Milker ... unlike the E-Z milker, the Henry Milker has constant suction, which can be bad for the goat's udder.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Good for you! It's nice when someone else can milk too! I built a "henry milker" last year.. this year I found an old "belly milker" surge milking machine on CL, and it works great. I changed cause I wanted the pulsator for their udders. (but they're not easy to find.. and expensive)


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> I'm glad it's easier (= Just be careful with the Henry Milker ... unlike the E-Z milker, the Henry Milker has constant suction, which can be bad for the goat's udder.


I was told the EZ milker had a constant suction too?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No, the E-Z pulsates, though if you pump too many times it can have the same problem.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Hmmm, I have 30 days to return I may have to think about that.


----------

